# New concept....



## bgray (Dec 20, 2007)

I put this together, taking some inspiration from the late 20's/early 30's Conklins.

Any and all feedback appreciated.


----------



## kkwall (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow. Very nice! Stylish and economic in design. Very Nice.[][8D]


----------



## rherrell (Dec 20, 2007)

WOW! I like it!


----------



## Gruntster (Dec 20, 2007)

In a word...stunning!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 20, 2007)

Excellent pen, great work.


----------



## tweetfaip (Dec 20, 2007)

Beautifully done!  It is very elegant.  Which kit did you start with?

Eric


----------



## Ozzy (Dec 20, 2007)

WOW! Fantastic job.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 20, 2007)

Brian!
Great looking pen and a great job.[][]


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome workmanship------What material did you use???


----------



## RONB (Dec 20, 2007)

I love the red bands, they set it off.
Great job.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 20, 2007)

Very nice pen indeed!!  I think that pen is screaming for one of those solid gold nibs though, too much "fancy" on the nib for the pen.

Is it a solid closed end, or does the post end screw on?  More details man, I love it!!


----------



## bgray (Dec 20, 2007)

The only kit parts are the nib holder and centerband.  They both come from an el grande/churchill.

The finial screws on.

And the material is a navy blue acrylic.

Thanks.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 20, 2007)

Very elegant design and very well done.  I like that.  What kind of clip is that?


----------



## Dario (Dec 20, 2007)

This has to be one of the coolest pens I've seen in a while posted here.  GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## MDWine (Dec 20, 2007)

very elegant, nicely executed!


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 20, 2007)

That's mighty fine looking. 'xplains why all them parts is parts, huh? []


----------



## gwilki (Dec 20, 2007)

That is elegant, Brian!


----------



## Ligget (Dec 20, 2007)

Beautiful work, an insperation to us all![][]
Infact it`s the dogs dangly bits!!!!![]


----------



## GBusardo (Dec 20, 2007)

That is one cool pen...  It practically whispers "class".
Great job []


----------



## bgray (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />That's mighty fine looking. 'xplains why all them parts is parts, huh? []



Exactly...still trying to sell those!

[]


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 20, 2007)

Unreal, that is just amazing. I only hope to aspire that high. []


----------



## bitshird (Dec 20, 2007)

What a great exhibition of talent, I second everything Karl said


----------



## Stevej72 (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, what an awesome looking pen!


----------



## alxe24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Great looking pen. Congratulations on the idea and the execution


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 21, 2007)

Brian, Nice looking pen.  I think the pen looks smashing without all the metal end pieces.  Would you mind sharing your source of acrylic?


----------



## MikePittman (Dec 21, 2007)

That is a very nice looking pen!   What material did you use.  I would be interested in knowing.  Again, nice pen.


----------



## LEAP (Dec 21, 2007)

Sweet! classy and elegant I would not change a thing.


----------



## Bman40 (Dec 21, 2007)

Brian:

can you share with us the source of the solid blue acrylic?

thanks

Barry


----------



## Bman40 (Dec 21, 2007)

oh, and by the way - the pen is absolutely gorgeous.

you are an artist, dude.



> _Originally posted by Bman40_
> <br />Brian:
> 
> can you share with us the source of the solid blue acrylic?
> ...


----------



## bgray (Dec 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bman40_
> <br />Brian:
> 
> can you share with us the source of the solid blue acrylic?
> ...



Woodpenpro.com

Thanks for the comments, everyone!


----------



## csb333 (Dec 22, 2007)

That is so excellent!!! Most classy- Chris


----------



## TAFFJ (Dec 22, 2007)

What a CRACKER!![] WISHING YOU ALL A MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM ACROSS THE POND[:I]


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 22, 2007)

That's one beauty of a pen!


----------



## potter (Dec 22, 2007)

you have a sure feeling for design, great work!


----------



## ysottot (Dec 23, 2007)

Sleek design. Nice looking pen.


----------

